# Early Embryonic Demise



## Cabbage

Hello Everyone,

I almost made it to the second trimester part of the forum, but have come directly from the first trimester part, to here, like many of you :cry: 

On Friday I was due for my first twelve week scan, but yesterday I started bleeding and the Midwife advised me to go to A&E. I went there and they did a scan, but the baby was nowhere near the twelve week stage. Little did I know that I was carrying around an empty sac; the embryo was not even visible. I think it happened well over a month ago, judging by the size. Its a shame that I had to wait this long to find out. 

The Doctor said that I have one of two choices: the ERPC procedure or to see if my body flushes everything out naturally. I have gone for the latter. I was too upset to take everything in as the Doctor was talking, so I missed my opportunity to ask questions and clarify a few things. I tried calling several times today to cancel my scan but I have been unable to get through to anyone, so I guess I am not going to get an opportunity to ask the questions I wanted to ask either...

Well I just thought I would ask anyone here who has been through what I am going through; I am cramping and bleeding now but how will I know if everything is cleared out? Do I get called for another scan or do I have to make an appointment myself? My Doctor told me to get back to her tomorrow with an answer as to which option I am going for, but I don't know how to go about doing that as I can't get through to the hospital. I am worried that maybe some of it will be left in my womb...

Thanks.


----------



## Kittique

I'm very sorry you are going through this.. :(

Depending how far long you were the very different it can be. You should probably expect to bleed quite heavily for a few days to a week, perhaps longer. It can be so different. But up to 2 weeks is usually normal. You may have already been through the worst of it and now it may just be like a period. 

A lot of women in here and myself included have actually seen the sac..(1 was removed by a dr) it is a very large clot and it can be painful, though mine was not too bad. I'm so sorry to say these things but I know that I wanted to be fully prepared when I was in your situation. I was told the same thing - I could wait it out or have the ERPC. I chose to wait it out. It wasn't pleasant but as I read so many stories and asked honest experiences it was not too bad as I knew what was happening to me the whole time. My story is a little worse than most expect as I had a really dramatic gynaecologist who told me silly things that made my whole experience worse.

I think from what you have said you should be prepared to bleed a bit more, with some clots - there can be a lot but don't be too shocked it is normal to have what seems like tons, or have only a few. Have some pain meds available in case you need them - you may not need them though.

You will know when everything has passed as the bleeding will taper off and the pain will slow down. I know it sounds quite scary but if you ever feel a constant pain in the cervix area which won't go away do ask a GP or A+E to take a look as I avoided the ERPC as they removed 'products' as they call it that was stuck.

The hospital should have booked a follow up scan for you a week to two weeks later. If they haven't i'd ring the EPU or your GP.

Also wanted to add that don't worry about some being left in the womb, there probably is. But that's normal for a few weeks as the lining sheds and it is not likely to cause infection especially if you are still bleeding.

I hope it is as easy as possible for you.

*hugs*
xxxx


----------



## Cabbage

Thanks so much for sharing your experience, Kittique and I am sorry for your loss.

It is so very helpful to hear your story and to hear what is going to happen as I would rather know so I can be prepared. 

Will I definitely know when the sac is passing? Does it pass as a whole piece (almost like a mini labour) or will it break down and pass bit by bit like a heavy period? I am really sorry for the gory details... Yesterday I saw it on the scan so I know it hasn't come out yet. The sac was 28mm x 27mm x 23mm so for a twelve week pregnancy, I must have miscarried very early on, just never knew it. I think I probably miscarried at six weeks or so... it sure can take a long time to come out naturally...

I would rather go back to work tomorrow but don't want to be stuck there if I am going to be in a lot of pain. I get there by bus and it takes an hour so you can imagine my predicament!

I finally got through to the hospital and my Doctor told me to come to the walk-in clinic in 14 days and they will do another scan. By that time they will be able to tell me if it has all been flushed out. She said if it isn't completely gone by then, they will schedule me in for a ERPC. I really don't want to go down that route. 

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Kittique

It can happen both ways. You may not be able to tell when you pass it if you aren't really looking as it can be like a big clot, I looked for it though as I wanted to see....maybe i'm strange...

I had a twin pregnancy where 1 sac was very small at 12mm (by scan) which passed naturally and whole. It looked like a strange large blood clot with greyish bits on it and was significantly larger than 12mm due to tissue etc.(i think tmi is out the window here!) the second sac was 28mm (by scan, again this was bigger in reality) which i had removed by a doctor 3 days after heavy bleeding had died down and no pain. My story is kind of long and complicated but I did have a mini labour with contractions but mine was worse because something got stuck and due to an incompetent gynae it stayed stuck for a few days. This is not common though. Every experience can be so drastically different, I know some women don't see anything and just have blood clots.

If you can, I would definitely take some time off work and just rest and take iron tablets and plenty of water :)

hope this helps a bit if you have any more questions you can ask me anytime x


----------



## Cabbage

Thanks so much Kittique - you have been a great help. Sorry again to hear your story and hope you are OK now...


----------



## fish girl

I had a mis last week and passed a little clear fluid sac...I could see the little embryo about the size of half a baby finger tip...I was surprised to be honest ..It was abit bigger than a grape....


----------

